# Won't go for a walk



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would take it slow. Put him on a long leash and walk a few feet, sit down and wait for him to come to you. Praise him and offer a treat he likes if he walks. Cheer him on- and NEVER EVER pull or drag him. You will be amazed- within a few days or weeks you'll be asking how to make him stop pulling on walks. That's how fast they usually reverse this behavior  BTW welcome! We'd love to see him!


----------



## missshell (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. i have a training lead that i will put him on and try again when he wakes up. I'll let you know how it goes!
Im going to put his pic as my avatar.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is adorable!!! If he is like most Goldens, treats will be all the encouragement he needs. Once he sees how fun walking is, he'll be begging for walks.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We went through something similar when Tilly was a pup...she was actually 17 weeks before she has finished her vaccinations (we got her a little later than most would get a pup) so apart from carrying her about had not really been on proper walks until that age...she often refused to walk at all and if she did she was desperate to come back again...just take it slow and what ACC suggests is really good and pretty much what we did. I would also suggest if you have any friends or family with friendly dogs (that like puppies!) then I would ask them to come and meet you at your house and see if he wants to go then. We did this with Tilly and just as we were telling my friend how she refuses to go on walks there was Tilly pulling to get down the drive following her new doggy friends...she forgot all about her worries and we had a wonderful first proper walk! Don't worry about him, it is a big world out there and he is probably just a little overwhelmed at the moment, even though Tilly hated walks as a puppy you could not get a dog that enjoys her walks more that she does now!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

How about starting the walk away from home?

Either carry your pup down the block and walk back to home. Or just go somewhere else and take a walk.

Good luck.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I had the same experience with one of ours. He was very timid and would freeze in the driveway. I would go as far as he wanted then sit down in the driveway with a treat a few feet ahead of him. After about a week he started going the whole way to the street and hasn't looked back since, except to stop at the car and beg for a ride.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He is adorable!!! If he is like most Goldens, treats will be all the encouragement he needs. Once he sees how fun walking is, he'll be begging for walks.


Yeah and then your next search or question on the forum will be "How do I calm him down and get him to stop dragging me when we go for walks" lol


----------



## debotsbak (Aug 18, 2007)

We adopted an older lab and a bichon. Last year we brought home 2 golden puppys. The male is not shy at all but the female is just so sumissive. I have never experienced a golden so submissive. She now throws herself down on the ground and rolls on her back refusing to walk. She is also taking running leaps onto my back. Telling her off and making her sit is limited and if I walk she will run and jump on my back again. She also refuses to eat her meal often. I have to put her in her crate with her food and with a little time she will eat. HELP. She is very healthy has all of her shots and is fine.


----------



## cmentch (Aug 30, 2007)

*5 year old will not walk anymore*

I have 5 year old golden (Ginger) who used to walk miles with me around the neighborhood. About 3 weeks ago, she decided that she doesn't like to walk anymore. The first time it happened, we got about 3 blocks away from the house, she sat down, and refused to walk anymore except if I started walking in the direction of the house! Then when I started to walk back toward home, she pulled aggressively.... It has progressed where we barely made it passed the neighbor's house tonight. She pulled back on the leash, sat down, refused to walk and then turned around toward the house. 

This is so odd. I don't think there is any sign of physical problems because she loves to chase tennis balls in our backyard (every day). Everytime my wife or I go outside she runs to get her tennis ball and follows us out to the yard and wants us to throw it for her. 

The only things that I can think of is that it was about 3-4 weeks ago that we encountered 2 dogs on a walk (both on leashes) and they had a little barking fit but then moved on. Also, I started to upgrade her dry food--from Pedigree to Innova--for a higher protein, more nutritious diet.

Any ideas out there? She does have other phobias (thunder, big trucks, fireworks)....


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like she just doesn't want to walk maybe she's getting stubborn in her old age LOL. Who knows maybe she's bored with it. I know I get bored running the same route all the time. Or maybe she's just more comfortable in her own yard and would rather stay home and play ball. Does she ride in the car and go places with you if so has there been any changes with that recently?


----------

